# Brand New G-22 vs Perfecta Ammo Perfecta Ammo Wins



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, so i go to the range to shoot my nib G-22 Gen 3. I always wanted a G .40 cal and I've never owned a Glock. 

Anyway, go to Wally World and pick up 150 rounds of Perfecta 170 grn Ammo? 170 grn in .40 cal? Anyway, head to the range and experience numerous failures to feed, I'd say out of the 150 rounds i had at least 30.

Suffice to say I wasn't a happy camper. Very consistent in that they were all failures to feed when they failed. I can only speculate the ammo didn't have enough energy(or at least a great many of them) to fully cycle the Brand New Glock. I cleaned and lubed it before heading out as well and was paying close attention not to limp wrist. . 

I was only using one magazine, but it was brand new, so I wasn't thinking magazine. 

I shot some self defense Hornady 155 grain XTPs and they all ran fine. Plus, an old timer beside me who was witnessing my dilemma offered me up some of his reloads which also ran w/o/ a hitch.:smt083


Heading to the range tomorrow with 300 rounds of WWB. If I have failures tomorrow with the WWB, I think I have a problem, but I believe the G-22 will be fine and I suppose down the line able to run the Perfecta ammo. 

Anyone else have issues with Perfecta Ammo, maybe a bad batch, Ill find out for sure tomorrow?



Just an update. The G-22 Gen 3 ran great with perfect ejection with 150 rounds of WWB. Much relieved. :enforcer:


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a Gen 3 g22 and haven't had a issue with it running perfecta ammo... I bought it because the s&w m&p40c I bought had fail to feed issues... I've done everything to try to get my g22 to not feed right and it just works.. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DLYskes1976 said:


> I have a Gen 3 g22 and haven't had a issue with it running perfecta ammo... I bought it because the s&w m&p40c I bought had fail to feed issues... I've done everything to try to get my g22 to not feed right and it just works..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Well, thats good to know. Probably a bad batch of Perfecta but it was definately the Perfecta I was using giving the brand new Gen 3 G-22 fits. All of the issues were FTF's, the rounds with issues wouldn't seat fully in the chamber, just laying there on the ramp? No issues with Hornady HP's, reloads, and 150 rds of WWB. Perhaps I'll try them again down the road, but I sort of doubt it.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Definitely the ammo. I had trouble with my Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel with Blazer Brass 115gr, but it ran perfectly with quality 124gr and 147gr 9's. I may try 115gr again but not Blazer Brass. Also ran perfectly with S&B 180gr and AE 180gr .40's. GTK about the WWB, I may try those next.


----------

